# First Carbon Fiber casting



## Falcon1220 (Nov 17, 2013)

A while ago I asked about a carbon fiber blank for an Electra pen. Got the results I was looking for.  But the cost was not what I was looking for. (Shipping cost. The blank cost was fine)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f156/carbon-fiber-electra-blank-115826/

  After realizing the shipping will be to mush, I decided to cast my own.

  That proofed to be trickier than what I expected. I have done other casting. Ended up with 3 others blanks with bubbles that cannot be used. This one was on order so the extra castings is cutting into my bottom line.:frown:


----------



## SteveG (Nov 18, 2013)

That is the cost of training, or experience. That is the reality, and now you have yet another skill along the way to becoming a "Master", or at least really good at this craft.
Steve


----------



## OZturner (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Isak, like the look of the pen, the Blank looks great.
Is it possible to see the Pen with the Cap on, so to fully appreciate how it looks in total?
Congratulations,
Brian


----------



## Si90 (Nov 18, 2013)

Pen looks really nice.

I had the same problems with loads of bubbles in my first cast appearing from the CF as soon as I poured the resin, but have since solved the problem. I assume you are using CF sleeve that you glue to the tube, if not then ignore the following.

I slide the sleeve onto the tube then tie up the ends with string. I then flood the CF with thin CA all round the tube, in some cases 2 or 3 times ensuring the whole blank is covered. Hang it up and let it dry overnight. At this point the blank will look pretty ropey.

I use fine wet and dry on the blank with plenty of water until its's almost smooth and then give it a really good wash to clean out any dust. This gets rid of all the high spots and the stray CF fibres. It will look matt but once cast it will get the "wet" look again.

Since doing this I haven't had any issues with bubbles coming from the CF.


----------



## SSobel (Nov 19, 2013)

Where are you buying your CF from?


----------



## Falcon1220 (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.sollercomposites.com,carbon fiber,carbon fiber sleeve,Kevlar sleeve, fiberglass sleeves,carbon fiber fabric,epoxy,west system epoxy,nitrile,gloves,nitrile gloves,aramid,fiberglass,kevlar,tape,biaxial tape, biaxial sleeve


----------



## Falcon1220 (Nov 19, 2013)

Brian, I will get a photo soon.
Simon, thanks, I will try that


----------



## Fordwakeman (Nov 19, 2013)

what size are you buying to do pens with?


----------



## StuartCovey (Nov 20, 2013)

That is a very cool pen!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 20, 2013)

We seem to figure out things the same way, by refusing to pay for something that we can spend a lot more money to make(recently discovered the world of stabilizing)!  Way to go!!!



Scott (they get easier to make) B


----------



## Falcon1220 (Nov 20, 2013)

Fordwakeman said:


> what size are you buying to do pens with?



Used the .5" sleeve. Worked fine.


----------



## Falcon1220 (Nov 20, 2013)

OZturner said:


> Is it possible to see the Pen with the Cap on, so to fully appreciate how it looks in total?
> Congratulations,
> Brian



As requested


----------



## OZturner (Nov 27, 2013)

Falcon1220 said:


> OZturner said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to see the Pen with the Cap on, so to fully appreciate how it looks in total?
> ...


  Thanks Isak,
That really makes the Pen Shine.
I love it, a great choice of matching pen to Blank.
Congratulations, and thanks again.
Brian.


----------

